# Topics > Robotics > Songs about robots >  "Mr. Roboto", Styx, 1983

## Airicist

Styx on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Styx - Mr. Roboto (Relaid audio)

Published on Aug 10, 2017




> Music video by Styx performing Mr. Roboto. (C) 1983 A&M Records

----------


## Airicist

Lyrics to Mr. Roboto:

Domo Arigato, Mr. Roboto
Mata ahoo Hima de
Domo Arigato, Mr. Roboto
Himitsu wo Shiri tai

You're wondering who I am
(Secret secret, I've got a secret)

Machine or mannequin
(Secret secret, I've got a secret)

With parts made in Japan
(Secret secret, I've got a secret)

I am the Modren Man

I've got a secret
I've been hiding
Under my skin

My heart is human
My blood is boiling
My brain IBM 

So if you see me
Acting strangely
Don't be surprised

I'm just a man who
Needed someone
And somewhere to hide
To keep me alive
Just keep me alive

Somewhere to hide
To keep me alive

I'm not a robot
Without emotions
I'm not what you see

I've come to help you
With your problems
So we can be free

I'm not a Hero
I'm not a Savior
Forget what you know

I'm just a man who's
Circumstances went beyond his control
Beyond my control,
We all need control

I need control
We all need control

I am the Modren Man
(Secret secret, I've got a secret)

Who hides behind a mask
(Secret secret, I've got a secret)

So no one else can see
(Secret secret, I've got a secret)

My true identity

Domo arigato, Mr, Roboto
Domo (Domo), Domo (Domo)
Domo arigato, Mr. Roboto 
Domo (Domo), Domo (Domo)
Domo Arigato, Mr. Roboto
Domo Arigato, Mr. Roboto
Domo Arigato, Mr. Roboto
Domo Arigato, Mr. Roboto
(Thank you very much oh Mr. Roboto 
For doing the jobs that nobody wants to)
Domo Arigato, Mr. Roboto
(And thank you very much oh Mr. Roboto 
For helping me escape just when I needed to)
Domo Arigato, Mr. Roboto
(Thank you, thank you, thank you)
Domo Arigato, Mr. Roboto
(I wanna thank you)
Domo Arigato, Mr. Roboto
(Please thank you)

Oh! Oh-ah-oh! 

The problem's plain to see
Too much technology
Machines to save our lives
Machines de-humanize

The time has come at last
(Secret secret, I've got a secret)

To throw away this mask
(Secret secret, I've got a secret)

Now everyone can see
(Secret secret, I've got a secret)

My true identity...

I'm Kilroy! Kilroy! Kilroy! Kilroy...

----------

